# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  97 браузеров

## valho

Особо маньячные могут посмотреть свой сайт в 97-и браузерах на данный момент - http://browsershots.org
Пример (если он там ещё останется) - http://browsershots.org/http://virusinfo.info/ очень долго ждал, ограничился 61
p.s. потенциально небезопасная вещь
...
Только приметил, сайт можно поставить на скан добавить в закладки и не ждать пока всё загрузится, посмотреть поже  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

